# F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2010)

*F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. September 2010)

*F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Nun habt ihr es geschafft: Ich habe so eben vorbestellt...

Pech für meine Freunde - ab Mitte nächster Woche bin ich dann mal weg. 

Wenn das Spiel so genial wird, wie es aussieht, dann muss ich wohl ein Urlaubssemester einlegen!!!


----------



## VNSR (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

"Kein anderer Händler bietet das Spiel aktuell günstiger als Amazon an. Mit 40,95 Euro ist das Spiel ein echtes Schnäppchen. " Bei Gamerunlimited kann man das Spiel seit Wochen schon für 38€ kaufen. Werd es mir voraussichtlich am 23. saugen können.


----------



## push@max (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Mal schauen wann die Versandbestätigung von Amazon kommt.

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn das Spiel etwas früher kommen würde.


----------



## Devil Dante (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Hoffentlich, kanns kaum noch erwarten...  Endlich wieder ein gutes F1 Game... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DX11 Patch nicht zu lange auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## krauthead (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, kanns kaum noch erwarten...  Endlich wieder ein gutes F1 Game... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DX11 Patch nicht zu lange auf sich warten lässt.



Ich habe zwar die news bzgl des F1 2010 DX11 Patches nichtg gelesen, aber ich durfte diese Nacht über Steam F1 bereits laden und im ordner vom Spiel ist auch ein DX11-Ordner.
Wofür sollte also ein DX11 patch kommen wenn es zumindest den Ordner dafür bereits gibt?


----------



## catcher8586 (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Jaaa bald hat das warten ein Ende, hoffentlich beeilt sich Amazon mit dem Versand, habe es für günstige 38,99€ bestellt


----------



## SuperGras (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, kanns kaum noch erwarten...  Endlich wieder ein gutes F1 Game... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DX11 Patch nicht zu lange auf sich warten lässt.



geht auch ohne Patch 
F1 2010 mit Maximalgrafik: Atemberaubende Regen-Screenshots mit DirectX 11 - directx 11, codemasters, f1 2010

habs mir eben auch bestellt


----------



## headcracker (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



> Wir gehen davon aus, dass Amazon  bereits am 20.9. mit der Auslieferung beginnen wird und Vorbesteller  bereits ein bis zwei Tage früher in den Genuss des Rennspiels kommen  werden. Kein anderer Händler bietet das Spiel aktuell günstiger als  Amazon an. Mit 40,95 Euro ist das Spiel ein echtes Schnäppchen.



Tja, da hab ich doch anscheinend gut eingekauft 
... und dabei wollte ich am 23.09. doch gleich die Demo von Arcania spielen. Aber wenn F1 2010 (so wie damals auch ANNO 1404) einen Tag vor Release bei mir daheim ankommt, muss ich wohl meine Zeit gut einteilen. Aber ich denke, ich werde die Demo zwischen 2 Rennen mal einschieben können.


----------



## Jacca (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



krauthead schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar die news bzgl des F1 2010 DX11 Patches nichtg gelesen, aber ich durfte diese Nacht über Steam F1 bereits laden und im ordner vom Spiel ist auch ein DX11-Ordner.
> Wofür sollte also ein DX11 patch kommen wenn es zumindest den Ordner dafür bereits gibt?


aha du schließt also daraus das du einen gelben ordner dx11 hast ! das es dx 11 haben wird ? weit gefehlt , und das du vorrausladen konntetst ist supi ,
habe ich schon vor tagen gemacht , naja wir werden sehen .....


----------



## Jacca (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

so und amazone sind eben nicht die günstigsten habt ihr einen pakt mit denen geschlossen oder was ? klingt hier dolle nach werbung von EUCH, was soll das es gibt andere anbieter die günstiger sind , hatte ich schonmal hier gepostet


----------



## krauthead (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



Jacca schrieb:


> aha du schließt also daraus das du einen gelben ordner dx11 hast ! das es dx 11 haben wird ? weit gefehlt , und das du vorrausladen konntetst ist supi ,
> habe ich schon vor tagen gemacht , naja wir werden sehen .....



1) Doppelposts sind hier nicht erwünsch!
2) Wollte ich eine Antwort auf meine Frage und schon gar kein Lob dafür dass ich es schon laden konnte. Aber wenn dich es nicht interessiert ignorier meine beiträge das nächste mal bitte


----------



## LK1801 (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

@Jacca: Natürlich will PCGH Amazon gut dastehen lassen es ist ja auch eine Anzeige für Amazon und da es mit [Anzeige] gekennzeichnet ist, ist daran imo auch nicht verwerflich dran. Ich freu mich jedenfalls das ich F1 schon (möglicherweise) ein Paar Tage früher bekommen.


----------



## Jacca (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*



krauthead schrieb:


> 1) Doppelposts sind hier nicht erwünsch!
> 2) Wollte ich eine Antwort auf meine Frage und schon gar kein Lob dafür dass ich es schon laden konnte. Aber wenn dich es nicht interessiert ignorier meine beiträge das nächste mal bitte


hä doppel post? was denn mit dir los ? LOL


----------



## False_Project (18. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

Anscheinend gibt es schon Shops, die bereits anfangen F1 2010 zu verschicken. 
Ein User hat bei Amazon geschrieben, dass er das Spiel erhalten hat.
Allerdings hat er es nicht bei Amazon sondern bei GamesOnly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii, PSP & More, wo das Game auch schon als lagernd gekennzeichnet ist, bestellt.
Als Beweis hat er ein paar Bilder der Verpackung und Disc gemacht, die er bei Amazon verlinkt hat.

Hier die Links:
Amazon:
Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: F 1 2010 Systemanforderungen
gamesonly.at:
F1 (Formula 1) 2010 bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## Scph (19. September 2010)

*AW: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters ab nächster Woche lieferbar - Spielen Vorbesteller früher? [Anzeige]*

In einem anderen Forum hat ein User berichtet, dass das Spiel schon in österreichischen Shops erhältlich ist...


----------

